
The Case Against Education - dsr12
https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-education-bryan-caplan/
======
neokantian
The system forcibly taxes the population, forces the children through a
funnel, and then witnesses how all of that does not work particularly well.

The alternative would be to cancel Statist involvement and let the problem
solve itself. We will undoubtedly see the worst emerge, as well as the best.

When the Statist economy will finally be bankrupt, the alternative is what is
going to emerge anyway.

Therefore, I advocate helping the Statist national economy to go bankrupt. It
will be the solution to a very long list of otherwise intractable problems.

------
Capaverde
Has cynicism gone too far? In bureaucratic jobs maybe you can fake your way
through, but in many other positions any charade eventually is exposed.

